# Alcohol, substances containing Ethanol.



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

So... anybody like that stuff, abusing it, perhaps?


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 24, 2008)

I like a nice glass of Sherry now and then. And I enjoy good cider. Never been a lover of Beer though at times you have to drink it. But to be honest I'd rather have a nice cup of tea.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Alcohol? That's pussy stuff. Check urself be4 u wreck urself.


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

nickgray said:


> So... anybody like that stuff, abusing it, perhaps?


Constantly. I habitually consume a pint of absinthe each night and most mornings.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Abusing stuff tends to be reciprocal, and vice versa.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

A cup of hot tea, Ravel's music playing in the background, and a pile of buttered waffles are the only things I need!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

I have a passably well-stocked "adult beverages" cabinet... but really, I'm more of a craft-brew dilettante.

Sometimes, there's opportunity for interest overlap between Classical Music and Imbibement. Example here.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I rarely drink anything but coffee. I'm acutally a bbittt of a cc-coff-ff eee f-ffreakk - k. I generally hate flavored coffee -- so keep your cantaloupe outta my brew please.

But for alcoholic beverages nothing beats a really good single malt scotch, neat. My favorites are Lagavulin 16 years old when I can afford it which is almost never. Likewise Glenmorangie aged in port wine barrels is very good. I settle for regular Glenmorangie 10 or Glenfiddich when I can't afford the others.

I sipped Glenmorangie the whole time I was watching the Ring Cycle, my first opera experience. The taste of peat awakens something ancient in my Celtic genes.


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

I never liked alcohol mainly because of the taste and just the feeling to me is uncomfortable. I am an occasional marijuana user, however. Listening to music while under its influence is mesmerizing.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I drink straight rubbing alcohol and sulfuric acid.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm not a big drinker. Maybe drink once a year on new year's eve. As for other addictions, I've been quitting smoking for the past two months...


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> a pile of buttered waffles


Now savoring this image.


----------



## Yosser (May 29, 2009)

Weston said:


> I rarely drink anything but coffee. I'm acutally a bbittt of a cc-coff-ff eee f-ffreakk - k. I generally hate flavored coffee -- so keep your cantaloupe outta my brew please.


Amen to that.


Weston said:


> But for alcoholic beverages nothing beats a really good single malt scotch, neat. My favorites are Lagavulin 16 years old when I can afford it which is almost never. The taste of peat awakens something ancient in my Celtic genes.


Lagavulin is indeed one of the best Islay malts. Gorgeous stuff. Personally, I'm a Macallan man, 25 year old if I can get my hands on it.

As an accompaniment to serious single malt consumption I find Brahms' Requiem ideal. One can get really into it, the Scotch plus the Requiem plus a guilty conscience. Is there a higher state of being in this World?


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

If I were to do intoxicants, I'd do this mix:

* 2 cups of strong coffee
* High grade marijuana
* English tobacco (mixed in the bong hit)
* Shot of vodka

Sometimes the combos are better than the singular entities.


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

can't listen to classical music while drunk, it destroys the music. pop music is fine after a few drinks but not classical or jazz. I can't explain why. Must be something to do with memory.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Yosser said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> Lagavulin is indeed one of the best Islay malts. Gorgeous stuff. Personally, I'm a Macallan man, 25 year old if I can get my hands on it.
> 
> As an accompaniment to serious single malt consumption I find Brahms' Requiem ideal. One can get really into it, the Scotch plus the Requiem plus a guilty conscience. Is there a higher state of being in this World?


I'm an Islay lover myself! Bowmore and Laphroaig are favorites, and I have had Lagavulin as well.

I have a bottle of 18 year old Highland Park (not an Islay) but still pretty good. Almost gone, though...!


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Single malts! Now you're talking.

I have two good solid old friends: Glenmorangie (when I'm in the mood for a honeyed dram) and Ardbeg (when I want to inhale the smoke of Islay peat fires). But the finest dram I've so far tasted is Aberlour's A'bunadh - weird, when the bog standard Aberlour is very bog standard. But the A'bunadh is a dram and a half - more expensive than I can afford, but when you taste it, and its golden explosion takes you on its journey to places other malts can't quite reach, well - oh my.

Glenmorangie became a firm favourite many years ago when, driving up the east coast of Scotland in high winds and torrential rain, we stopped at the Glenmorangie distillery. We ran from the car to the reception centre and got drenched in the process, but as we entered a delightful old lady said: 'Come in. Sit doon by the fire. Would ye like a wee dram?'

I relive that moment with every dram of Glenmorangie.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I like sweet, iced tea does this count?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Elgarian said:


> Single malts! Now you're talking.
> 
> I have two good solid old friends: Glenmorangie (when I'm in the mood for a honeyed dram) and Ardbeg (when I want to inhale the smoke of Islay peat fires). But the finest dram I've so far tasted is Aberlour's A'bunadh - weird, when the bog standard Aberlour is very bog standard. But the A'bunadh is a dram and a half - more expensive than I can afford, but when you taste it, and its golden explosion takes you on its journey to places other malts can't quite reach, well - oh my.
> 
> ...


Aah, Ardbeg and Glenmorangie I have also experienced. I love the smokey peat moss of Ardbeg, to be sure.

Man, wouldn't it be nice for us Scotch-lovers to get together and experience a wee dram whilst taking in some good music?

(Sibelius was quite the Scotch lover too, by the way!)


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

mmmm... I just wonder, cause I mentioned it earlier, can you guys actually listen to classical music after a drinking a glass of whiskey? Don't you find that it alters your perception in such a way as to effect your experience negatively? I have found that. Even one glass of wine distorts your perception in a way that grossly effects the listening experience, most notably by taking away the sense of drive and tension in the music (at least that's how it feels)

J


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

jaibyrne said:


> mmmm... I just wonder, cause I mentioned it earlier, can you guys actually listen to classical music after a drinking a glass of whiskey? Don't you find that it alters your perception in such a way as to effect your experience negatively? I have found that. Even one glass of wine distorts your perception in a way that grossly effects the listening experience, most notably by taking away the sense of drive and tension in the music (at least that's how it feels)
> 
> J


No, I find that listening to music while a little...tipsy is actually quite entertaining. I actually hear details of a score in a way that either highlights them or makes them sound different. I do not listen to music this way most of time as I do not drink all that often, but I enjoy it when I do. Really, getting into my music chair, cranking the volume with a glass of Scotch is very relaxing.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> I love the smokey peat moss of Ardbeg, to be sure.


Of course I enjoy other Islay malts too like Bowmore, Laphroaig, etc - but Ardbeg seems more complex, more subtle. When I taste Bowmore or Laphroaig, they say 'You want peat? Ok here's peat - have a bucketful. Wham!' And very nice too. I like a good bucketful of peat. But by contrast, Ardbeg says something like 'Aye, would ye like a little peat? Here it is, then - and with it, I'll give ye a little taste of ambrosia from a distant land, and a whiff of a gentle breeze from the Summer Isles.' Something like that. It has a gentler touch.


----------



## Jaime77 (Jun 29, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> No, I find that listening to music while a little...tipsy is actually quite entertaining. I actually hear details of a score in a way that either highlights them or makes them sound different. I do not listen to music this way most of time as I do not drink all that often, but I enjoy it when I do. Really, getting into my music chair, cranking the volume with a glass of Scotch is very relaxing.


It does offer other perspectives, I'll give you that. I do remember listening to haydn after a couple of glasses of wine and it sounded a lot more interesting! Maybe depends on the music too. Muisc of conflict or great tension or indeed emotional charge seems to get lost with drink involved. It is a nice idea - the music chair, cranking up the volume and the whiskey - I think the first two are more to my liking


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

BuddhaBandit said:


> I drink straight rubbing alcohol and sulfuric acid.


Gosh they where a tough lot back then


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Gosh they where a tough lot back then


i'd say, here i get plastered after i drink one beer...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Why fool around with nonsense like "flavor" and "dilution"???


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Holy Moly, do you put it in your car or drink it.................


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> ^ Holy Moly, do you put it in your car or drink it.................


among other things.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Why fool around with nonsense like "flavor" and "dilution"???


The note "Warning. Overconsumption may endanger your health" is so weak. Why don't they just call it DeathNotice?

And I thought this stuff was strong:


----------

